# Your Taekwondo Black Belt



## tko4u (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, what black belts do you guys have? 
Embroidered or not?

I personally have a eosin panther belt 2" wide, double lined, korean on one side and english on the other. 

I personally believe eosin panther belts are the best and highest quality belts in the world. This guy knows quality, and he strives to always have the best satisfaction. He translates for you! Just incase you want to see his belts....

www.eosinpanther.com


----------



## granfire (Sep 7, 2008)

you get a discount? 

my thingamabob is black, something Korean on one end, my name on the other hash marks for rank, plus indication of the level....

Cotton, stinks like turpatine when washed....stiff as a board (1x2  ) when new.

quality? though I 'use' it a lot, I really don't put a lot of strain on it....


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 7, 2008)

tko4u said:


> Okay, what black belts do you guys have?
> Embroidered or not?
> 
> I personally have a eosin panther belt 2" wide, double lined, korean on one side and english on the other.
> ...


 

I'm also a fan of Eosin Panther. I have a 2" USCDKA "dress belt" & a 2" belt without stripes that has my name in Korean on one end & TKD Chung Do Kwan in Korean on the other. I wear the plain one regularly.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine was a simple black belt with nothing on it bought from Century years ago


----------



## miguksaram (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a Century belt back in '88 from my first black belt.  After 18 years I had to put to the side because it was so fraid and worn.  Now I have a plain black belt from KI International.  We will see how it stands the test of time.


----------



## mango.man (Sep 8, 2008)

We have gone through 3 or 4 belts over the years.  The belt my daughter currently wears for competition, which is the only time she wears a belt, has her name, in english & stiched in red, on one end and used to have the name of her former dojang on the other end, but a $.99 seam ripper from walmart took care of that little problem when we left that school.

I believe the belt itself came from Sang Moo Sa.


----------



## crushing (Sep 8, 2008)

A cheap and simple Kwon's belt, no embroidery.  I'm not much for bling.  I did remove the Kwon's logo because I wasn't sure if it was supposed to end up on the right or left side  .


----------



## granfire (Sep 8, 2008)

crushing said:


> A cheap and simple Kwon's belt, no embroidery.  I'm not much for bling.  I did remove the Kwon's logo because I wasn't sure if it was supposed to end up on the right or left side  .





LOL, probably on the right


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 8, 2008)

granfire said:


> you get a discount?
> 
> my thingamabob is black, something Korean on one end, my name on the other hash marks for rank, plus indication of the level....
> 
> ...


 
Ditto for me. 

I understand my Korean master had them put in Korean the words, "this guy trips over his own feet" instead of 'World Takewondo Federation" or something like that.

Deaf


----------



## granfire (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL< I think I can compare mine to others, or I'd swear he had 'SHE IS CRAZY' put on mine!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 8, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Ditto for me.
> 
> I understand my Korean master had them put in Korean the words, "this guy trips over his own feet" instead of 'World Takewondo Federation" or something like that.
> 
> Deaf


 

:lfao: I was convinced that the Korean on my belt read, "this guy paid too much for this belt."


----------



## e ship yuk (Sep 8, 2008)

I have three belts. I have a plain black belt that I received for my 1st dan test. It's unique as it has the logo for the uniform company my instructor was trying to start, and no other exists. 

I received a new belt for my 2nd dan promotion, with rank bars and embroidery in gold. The hangul on it says "Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan" on one end, and my name on the other, or as close as one can get in Korean. 

The third is a gift from my instructor after passing the test, a midnight blue belt with "Tang Soo Do" embroidered in black on one end. Love it.


----------



## granfire (Sep 9, 2008)

reminds me, gotta pull it out and dust it off...gotta teach tomorrow...for the instructor of my instructor...with 7 hash marks on his belt....

I am SOOOOO nervous!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have my dress one with the gold emborery on it and then my old BB that is what I wear. I see no reason for the other one, mostof the time I just wear a shirt and dobok pants with no belt.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 9, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I have my dress one with the gold emborery on it and then my old BB that is what I wear. I see no reason for the other one, mostof the time I just wear a shirt and dobok pants with no belt.


 
Terry,

I tried that with my old black belt (first one given to me, no name, just a black belt.) My instructor, a Korean 7th dan, looked at me and asked if I was not happy or embarissed with the one he gave me, the one with 5 hash marks. That was a hint... so I started wearing the one he gave me.

Deaf


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 9, 2008)

My belt is from my instructor.  Korean writing on both sides... one side basically says something like Kukkiwon black belt presented by my grandmaster's name.  And then it has my korean name on the other side (the name was given to me when I received my fourth dan).


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2008)

All of my belts came from my sahbum.  Currently, I have 2 - one with 4 stripes on each end, embroidered in gold, which is the one I usually wear, and one with my name and our association name embroidered, also in gold, which I don't think I've ever worn - not because I don't like it, but because it's smaller than the one with the stripes, and while it would be the right size if plain, it looks kind of silly with my name in the knot.


----------



## Miles (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got a lot of belts, including the original ceremonial black belt I received in 1979 which I don't think I've worn more than 10 times (hey, I'm not 16 anymore and it is a size 3).

The belt I most often wear is a plain Sang Moo Sa belt which is getting a bit frayed but still is functional.  I have 2 other belts, both ceremonial, another Sang Moo Sa belt with my name on one side and my club name, both in Hangul.  The other is a Nike belt with my name and Taekwondo Chung Do Kwan, both in Hangul.


----------



## karatemom (Sep 13, 2008)

Mine is black with a white stripe because I'm a probationary (or 1st degree level 1) black belt - hope to test for my decided black (solid black with embroidered name, 1 gold bar with L2) before the end of the year - toe/foot willing ...


----------



## chrispillertkd (Sep 13, 2008)

We get a new black belt each time we advance a dan level. My current one has my name on each end, one end in English and the other end in Korean. Each end also has a Roman Numeral on it to denote rank (IV in my case). It's pretty much a rag at this point.

I also have another belt which my instructor gave to me after I passed my IV dan test. It was his old IV dan belt. It has his name, rank, and the words "International Taekwon-Do Federation" on it. Probably the best goft I've ever gotten. I wear it sometimes when I train or when I get a lesson form my instructor. I'll probably continue to wear it when I train on my own after I test for V dan in October.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 19, 2008)

I can finally post on this thread regarding my taekwondo blackbelt (I hold a second dan, but in kumdo).  It is a Dynamics 2" wide with my name on one end in Korean with a gold stripe just above the American flag, and on the other end, it reads 'Korean Martial Arts' and 'World Taekwondo Federation' in Korean.

Daniel


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 19, 2008)

Eosin-Panther 2&1/2" Embroidered english and korean


----------



## Sabo (Sep 19, 2008)

I just received mine.  It is a 2" Century Elite.  I believe it is a temporary belt until my embroidered belt is finished...not sure.  Personal note:  It is a little short for me.  The 2" width takes a little longer belt than the 1 1/2" to make the knot.  Either that or I am just getting fatter!  :angel:


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

Sabo said:


> I just received mine. It is a 2" Century Elite. I believe it is a temporary belt until my embroidered belt is finished...not sure. Personal note: It is a little short for me. The 2" width takes a little longer belt than the 1 1/2" to make the knot. Either that or I am just getting fatter! :angel:


 

Lesson to EVERYONE! ALWAYS check the black belt lengths of the company as they are usually WAY different in length than normal!


----------



## granfire (Sep 19, 2008)

I do believe BB come measured in inches.

a) measure your old belt and add/subtract accordingly, or

b) measure your body circumfrence times 3 (dunno if that works tho...)

if you have a long name or many stripes you might want to add an inch or 2... 

(and I guess a wider belt takes up a bit more for the knot - yeah, that's the story we run with!)


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Sep 20, 2008)

My teacher loves Mitsuboshi out of Japan. The only problem is they say they don't make a Midnight Blue belt(However, my teacher happened to have bought a midnight blue Mitsuboshi belt at their distributor in NYC, Honda Martial Arts Supply: http://hmasc.com/default.aspx). I am currently trying to find a brand of belt for my students that lasts for a long time, as we tend to keep one belt for Cho thru Sam dan (Just name on belt, unless hold Kyo Sa Title), and one for Sa dan and up(Sa Bom title). I've narrowed it down to:

Eosin Panther http://www.eosinpanther.com/
Kataaro http://www.kataaro.com/
Mooto https://www.mootoamerica.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_34&products_id=70


----------



## slingblade01 (Sep 20, 2008)

Muwubu16858 said:


> I am currently trying to find a brand of belt for my students that lasts for a long time, as we tend to keep one belt for Cho thru Sam dan


 

Dragon from Juka


----------



## Manny (Sep 20, 2008)

My first black belt ( I still use it) was a korean (no brand) emborided tha my sambunim brought me from korea (seul 88 olimpic games) in on side it says in korean Tae Kwon Do Jido Kwan Mexico in the other side it said (more lattwer) in Spanish Cinta Negra 1er Dan (Fisrt Dan Black Belt).

Well afther so many years the embroided is almost gone but my actual sambunim saw my belt did not gave two full twistes because my tummy is very big these days so he cut the side where the words Cinta negra 1er Dan where (to make the belt more situable for a single twist) and embroided my name and a Mexican Flag.

I two more black belts, one is a simple one without nothing writed on it and the other is one my actual samboknim gave me and I'am keep it in the sahdes till my second degrre black belt test, is a Hankook is that the trade mark? and is very wide maybe 2.5 inches very thick and strong, the belt is richely embroided in one side it says in korean Hwarang Tae Kwon Do Mexico (my actual dojan) , in the other side with wide letters it says my name and a mexican flag.

Manny


----------



## tkdeddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm not sure of the brand.  It's what my instructor gave me.  Korean lettering on one end, my name on the other.  Both in gold lettering.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

Muwubu16858 said:


> My teacher loves Mitsuboshi out of Japan. The only problem is they say they don't make a Midnight Blue belt(However, my teacher happened to have bought a midnight blue Mitsuboshi belt at their distributor in NYC, Honda Martial Arts Supply: http://hmasc.com/default.aspx). I am currently trying to find a brand of belt for my students that lasts for a long time, as we tend to keep one belt for Cho thru Sam dan (Just name on belt, unless hold Kyo Sa Title), and one for Sa dan and up(Sa Bom title). I've narrowed it down to:
> 
> Eosin Panther http://www.eosinpanther.com/
> Kataaro http://www.kataaro.com/
> Mooto https://www.mootoamerica.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_34&products_id=70


 


DUDE,  eosin panther is THE WAY TO GO. There is no belt above his! His belts last longer than cockroaches!


----------



## ellies (Sep 21, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Ditto for me.
> 
> I understand my Korean master had them put in Korean the words, "this guy trips over his own feet" instead of 'World Takewondo Federation" or something like that.
> 
> Deaf



I think mine says: One fish two fish red fish blue fish!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 21, 2008)

ellies said:


> I think mine says: One fish two fish red fish blue fish!



I wanted to have "Beware of Blast" put on mine


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 21, 2008)

I want a new one to say *Old but still can kick low and hard*


----------



## aftab (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone have the Mooto Limited Edition Bamboo Black Belt?
If so was it money well spent? ($199)


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 23, 2010)

there is just no way that i can wrap my head around a $200 belt being money well spent...unless it's like Batman's utility belt or something.

To the OP, my belt is embroidered...it's what my instructor ordered for me...cost 40 bucks...not sure of the make.  I'd be happy with a sheap plain belt quite frankly, but when in Rome...

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Archtkd (Jan 23, 2010)

My current belt is from Mooto with the manufacturer's tag removed. My names, in the Roman and Hangul alphabets, are embroidered on one side and the name of my dojang is on the other. I've always preferred belts with no rank stripes. 

My black first belt, the one I liked most was made in the U.S. by Choi Brothers/Sun, but as it got older it started turning brown rather than the usual faded black or grey. 

My favorite belt of all time, though, is a blue belt that I received from the Kenya Taekwondo Association in 1987. It's an old school plain thin belt from Sangmoosa, which I one day hope to pass on to my son or daughter.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 23, 2010)

Normal Tiger claw belt (1x3/4). love it.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 23, 2010)

i got a nice thin century BB, i wear that one the most. I also have my nice thick "dress belt" with my name and stripes on it, i dont wear it too often


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 23, 2010)

bluekey88 said:


> I'd be happy with a sheap plain belt
> Peace,
> Erik


 
Freudian slip?:jediduel:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 24, 2010)

aftab said:


> Does anyone have the Mooto Limited Edition Bamboo Black Belt?
> If so was it money well spent? ($199)



I've spoken to James Kim @ Mooto about that belt. It's a nice belt, but it's not $200 nice.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 24, 2010)

Although my current belt isn't one,
My all time favorite belt is the 2" Pine tree.  Its thick and a huge pain when its new.  Doesnt tie well and comes untied often until you break it in.  Then its great.  Looks good and fades well.  Its so thick and stiff at first.  But it soffens up after use!  no punn intended.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 28, 2010)

IcemanSK said:


> I've spoken to James Kim @ Mooto about that belt. It's a nice belt, but it's not $200 nice.


 
What makes this belt so nice? It does look sweet but what is the bamboo part? is it made out of bamboo? is the 200$ for the box lol?


----------



## mw.rosa (Aug 3, 2011)

aftab said:


> Does anyone have the Mooto Limited Edition Bamboo Black Belt?
> If so was it money well spent? ($199)


I've got a wide selection of black belts. 

1. The one I got for my black belt test.

2. My old master gave me an embroidered black belt when I took over his dojang.

3. I once forgot my belt at a tournament and bought one there

4. My pride and joy, the MOOTO Limited Edition Bamboo Black Belt.
My girlfriend gave it to me when I passed my 3rd degree blackbelt test. It has my name on one side in Korean in the same color as the standard embroidery on the belt. The other side just says taekwondo in korean.
I love this belt, out of the box it is real flexible, it feels great. The inside of the belt is made of 100% bamboo fibers wrapped in a high quality cotton outside. I mainly use this belt for training and tournaments.

5. With this belt I got a MOOTO single wrap black belt, same embroidery in gold but with 3 stripes on the taekwondo side. I only use this belt when teaching at my dojang. I normaly don't wear the dan stripes but it impresses outsiders new to the club. Unlike the bamboo belt this belt was really stiff. Had to work it and wash it with my Haidong Gumdo dobok about 10 times before the ends stayed down in stead if standing straight up.

6. Last but not least I was given a MOOTO Warrior Vintage Black Belt by the MOOTO supplier here in Holland. Same embroidery but in gray.
This belt is a little thicker but realy flexible. It's grayish and worn to simulate years of training. I only wear this when I wear my MOOTO NF PRIDE dobok, the combination of the gray stripes on the dobok and the grayish belt with gray embroidery looks great.

As for the Bamboo Black Belt, most sites selling them have very little info on the site, just a big image with Korean text. I'm currently working on the MOOTO Benelux website and have included most of the Korean text in English. I've also posted a review there with some more details.
http://www.mooto.lu/...

Is it worth $199? Hard to say. I've never heard of EOSIN Panther, I went to the site and made a Satin 2" size 8 (130") same embroidery as MOOTO belts, 3 dan stripes and it comes to $128,95. Most of the costs are the embroidery which is included with the Bamboo Black Belt. The bamboo belt is exclusive, limited to 1000 pieces. I think it's more special then an other belt.

Hope this helps.

- Michael


----------



## aftab (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the Belt review Michael


----------



## Manny (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been using my eosin panther satin black belt for 9 months and it is stiff still I think it's going to need more time to break in, it's a nice belt it cousts U$D135.00 including shiping and handling ( I live in Mexico ) it's plain black, no embroided or bars cause this make's it more expencive. I wish I could had it embroided but well, it looks so nice in aclean and well ironed gi.

I would like to have a Pine Three (Sang Moo Sa) embroided black belt but I would have to import it.

Manny


----------



## Spookey (Aug 4, 2011)

Question Everyone,

 Does anyone wash their belt on a regular basis...what are thoughts and opinions on washing your belt?

Manny,

 I have been breaking in my Sang Moo Sa 2" Deluxe for about 5 years now. Teaching / Training 8-12 hours a week and still tightening the knot 5 times a class...if you want stiff that is what it is!


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Aug 4, 2011)

Spookey said:


> Question Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone wash their belt on a regular basis...what are thoughts and opinions on washing your belt?
> 
> ...


I never wash my black belt, I suppose it sounds wierd but I like the fact that all my blood, sweat and tears are on that belt and I could just never wash it.


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 5, 2011)

ralphmcpherson said:


> I never wash my black belt, I suppose it sounds wierd but I like the fact that all my blood, sweat and tears are on that belt and I could just never wash it.



A lot of people don't wash them for that reason.  A lot of others believe (or at least nod to) the mythical reason that all your training energy is stored in the belt over the years.

I don't wash mine because I like my belt to look black (rather than grey or falling apart).  I'd rather get a new belt when mine looks faded/grey than look like some guy "who's been a black belt for many many years".


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Aug 5, 2011)

andyjeffries said:


> A lot of people don't wash them for that reason.  A lot of others believe (or at least nod to) the mythical reason that all your training energy is stored in the belt over the years.
> 
> I don't wash mine because I like my belt to look black (rather than grey or falling apart).  I'd rather get a new belt when mine looks faded/grey than look like some guy "who's been a black belt for many many years".


Yeah you see some black belts that are completly falling apart, with stitching hanging everywhere and a light shade of grey. I will be getting a replacement long before that happens.


----------



## Manny (Aug 5, 2011)

Spookey said:


> Question Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone wash their belt on a regular basis...what are thoughts and opinions on washing your belt?
> 
> ...



I never wash my belts, never ever!!! I don't like it because: a) don't want to color fade away.... and please what if?? my wife or the lady who do the clothes use BLEACH!!! OMG I don't want to imagine that!! and b) because my belts have so many hours of training,learning,sweating and belive it or not my belts does nots stink or smell bad.

About tightening the knot ohhhhh boy I know what you feel I have to do this many times in class, so you have done this for 5 years!!! well what can I do then? 

Manny


----------



## mw.rosa (Aug 5, 2011)

I never wash my belts, the only acception was the MOOTO single wrap which I washed before wearing it to break it in. "Washing your belt washes away your knowledge"
We actually teased a fellow student with that back when I was a yellow belt. His belt kept getting lighter and lighter so we teased him that he was loosing his skills. After few weeks mom stopped washing is belt ;-) Kids are cruel.

Love the gray aged ragged look, shows years of training. For that reason I have the MOOTO Bamboo Black Belt, a belt for live. The only belt that will be upgraded is a belt with dan stripes for teaching and examinations.



Manny said:


> About tightening the knot ohhhhh boy I know what you feel I have to do this many times in class, so you have done this for 5 years!!! well what can I do then?



The only belt I have to tighten during class is the single wrap with stripes. The Bamboo an Vintage I only have to tighten when I put is on and untighten after class.


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 5, 2011)

mw.rosa said:


> Love the gray aged ragged look, shows years of training.



High skill and a good attitude show years of training, a gray aged ragged looking belt shows a lack of care.  Would you turn up in a discoloured/aged/ragged looking dobok?  If not, then why should your belt be any different?

I understand some belts have special meaning, I have the belt I was given after my first dan many moons ago, but I don't wear it any more.


----------

